# Canning Cantalope



## txplowgirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Just wondering if there was recipe for canning cantalope, or if it can be done at all?


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

I made a cantalope jelly. It turned out to be more like a fruit topping on ice cream. It was really good. I got the recipe online for canning cantalope. I bought a bunch of them at an auction one year. I had a freezer full of cantelopes. They make excellent smoothies.

the good woman (aka: better half)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought about trying to can it, I grew more than we could eat this year, couldn't give em away and didn't want to throw them out. I did make some cantelope preserves but was not real impressed with it, dehydrating left alot to be desired but I came up with a winner when I candied a batch.

Seems I remember seeing a recipe for cantalope pie somewhere, wasn't brave enough to try that but If I can find it will post it.


----------

